# SAVE TRONTE! Female Sub Adult Panther Mantis Swollen Abdomen



## stacywhite75 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi All


Well this all started almost a month ago. Tronte's abdomen looked swollen so I thought maybe she wasn't pooping. So I was giving her extra water to drink and was also giving her warm water soaks to try to stimulate movement of her abdomen and it didn't seem to help. I cut back on her food quite a bit and when I did feed her I just gave her wax worms or bluebottle flies. About a week and a half ago I was just giving her body an overall check and I noticed 2 cactus hairs sticking out of the side of her abdomen. Then I remembered that she did climb up on one of my cactuses. So I pulled them out and then put an Epsom salt paste on the area to draw any toxins. I did that a couple times. I thought the area might be infected and that was making her abdomen swollen. So I put her in a terrarium with a heating lamp and spray it regularly. I only seen her poop once and it was a tiny white ball and I know that they're supposed to be a little bit bigger and dark. her only symptoms would be a swollen abdomen. She still has a healthy appetite and she still drinks water she doesn't seem to be in any pain but she has a real difficult time moving around because her abdomen is so heavy and to make matters worse the toes on her raptors have broken off. Another thing I'm worried about is she should be an adult by now. She's at least 6 months old. She still is sub-adult and she should have had her final molt months ago.  Hopefully someone in The Forum will have some answers and recommendations for me. She's such a sweet little girl and I'd really hate for her to pass on before her time. I'm really curious about how long they can go without molting in to an adult and if it's possible that they never turn into an adult.

Thank you


----------



## agent A (Jul 18, 2021)

she isn't a subadult, she's a full-blown adult! females of this species are brachypterous, and she looks constipated or eggbound

I do not know how long these live as adults, but she may be getting up there in age

There are a few things you will want to do

1: offer real plant matter to get her to lay. I am concerned that she hasn't deposited any eggs in 6 months... I usually use willow sprigs or branches to get stubborn species to oviposit for me. For some reason, willow is a popular ooth spot for these guys. I can help you with the willow if you want

2: get her to drink some water

3: warm her up a bit. 85F

we need her to lay an ooth, or she will die


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh my gosh. How did I miss her final molt? Ok. Yes. I need willow sprigs and I will keep her in her terrarium with the heat lamp on. Should I cover her to eliminate distractions? Thank you Thank you so much! I have cut back drastically on how much I feed her and have been giving her a lot of water throughout the day hoping she will pass the frass. How will I find willow?


----------



## agent A (Jul 19, 2021)

stacywhite75 said:


> Oh my gosh. How did I miss her final molt? Ok. Yes. I need willow sprigs and I will keep her in her terrarium with the heat lamp on. Should I cover her to eliminate distractions? Thank you Thank you so much! I have cut back drastically on how much I feed her and have been giving her a lot of water throughout the day hoping she will pass the frass. How will I find willow?


willow is pretty distinct

the leaves are usually tough, alternately arranged along the stem, with young stems that are a different color than the older bark (often green or yellow compared to brown or gray), and the buds have a single bud scale

I can mail you some gray willow sprigs, what is the size of the terrarium?


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 19, 2021)

8 x 10


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 19, 2021)

My address is

I'll gladly reimburse postage.


----------



## agent A (Jul 19, 2021)

stacywhite75 said:


> My address is redacted
> 
> I'll gladly reimburse postage.


i screenshotted that, probably best to edit out your addy

i'm not feeling too well today so I will gather rooted and unrooted willow cuttings tomorrow


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 20, 2021)

oh...I didn't know others could see it. I thought this was a private message.


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 20, 2021)

Awesome Thank you!


----------



## agent A (Jul 20, 2021)

stacywhite75 said:


> oh...I didn't know others could see it. I thought this was a private message.


I sent you a PM

you should get your willows tomorrow. yes, you can plant that _S. discolor _outside if you want a nice decorative shrub


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh my gosh! You're an angel thank you so much! I will keep you posted on her condition. In the meantime, this is Marlot my Madagascar Marbled...


----------



## stacywhite75 (Jul 21, 2021)

and Rowan &amp; Magnus


----------

